# Anfängerproblem mit Cubase



## Peter Klein (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, wir sitzen gerade einige Zeit daran uns in Cubase reinzuarbeiten.

Irgendwie bekomme ich beim Abspielen eine Melodie nicht heraus, sie ist imer da mit einer Art ticken in verschiedenen Tonlagen.Diese stört sehr. 

Dazu suche ich ein gutes Tutorial wie man schön tiefe Bässe erzeugen kann.

Oder ist dies eine Voreinstellung? Wer kann helfen?
Lg

Peter


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Juni 2008)

Was das Klicken betrifft: Schau doch mal unter Transport nach, ob ein Haken vor "Metronom ein" sitzt, oder drücke einfach mal während dieses Klickens die Taste "C".

Was Bässe betrifft:
Der bei Cubase mitgeliefterte "A1" Synthesizer hat von Haus aus ein paar halbwegs brauchbare Bassklänge mit an Bord.

Leider hab ich momentan beruflich etwas viel um die Ohren, sollte sich das mal wieder ändern, setz ich mich vielleicht mal an ein Synthesizertutorial... ;-)


----------



## Peter Klein (17. Juni 2008)

Hey

Das mit dem KLicken war dieses Klick das einem denke ich mal die Takte "ansagt". Drücken der Taste C hat geholfen. Nun bin ich beruhigt, hat sehr genervt.

Die nächsten Fragen kommen bestimmt bald...lach

Das mit den bässen schau ich mal.

Peter


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2008)

Also wenn du Bässe haben willst! Kann ich dir nur Trilogy empfehlen, ist ein Hammer Programm, das wir an der Schule hatten!! Kostet aber glaube ich auch ziemlich!!

Wenn es dir nur darum geht, eine Bassdrum aufzupepeln, dann kann man auch empfehlen einfach mit einem Oszillator eine schön tiefe Frequenz um die 50 Hz mit drunter zu mischen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen A.

P.S.: Wenn du ein Anfänger mit Cubase bist probier doch auch mal die Tasten F2,F3!  sehr praktisch sag ich nur!!


----------



## Peter Klein (19. Juni 2008)

Mit f2 nimmste ja das Transportpanel. MIt F3 den Mixer.
Wie mache ich das mit dem Oszillator?


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2008)

Ahso, äh sorry mir fällt gerade ein, wenn du nicht Cubase 4 hast geht das gar nicht so, wie ich das meinte!!

Wenn du ein anderes Programm wie Pro-Tools benutzt, lässt sich der Kanal der Bassdrum triggern und zwar mit einem Sinus-Signal eines Oszilators!

Zum triggern verwendet man ein Gate, dass immer wenn eine Bassdrum ertönt den Kanal mit dem Oszillator laut macht ( so kannst d ues dir zumindest vorstellen)

Da das Programm Cubase 3 aber nicht über einen Side-Chain verfügt, kannst du es so machen:

1. Nehm das Sinus Signal eines Oszillators auf einer Mono-Spur auf. 

2. Schneide das erhaltene Signal vorne direkt bei einem Null-Punkt der Sinuswelle.

3. Das gleiche hinten, jedoch musst du anschließend hinten noch einen Fade setzen!

Damit das Bass Signal nicht abrubt weg ist, sondern langsam leiser wird!

und dann musst du das Signal unter jede Bassdrum setzen.

und schon drückt die Bassdrum besser!


----------



## Peter Klein (19. Juni 2008)

ALso ich habe hier Cubase 3...Ich muss erst ma verstehen was du mir geschrieben hast...

Das mit dem Oszillator versteh ich nicht ganz.


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2008)

oh sorry,wenn es nicht so eilt werde ich es dir die Tage nochmal im Detail erklären!

Aber das Grundprinzip hast duverstanden ? Man mischt einen nicht tonalen Bass Sound unter die Kick.

Greetz


----------



## Peter Klein (19. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> oh sorry,wenn es nicht so eilt werde ich es dir die Tage nochmal im Detail erklären!



Ne kannst Du gerne tun, wäre sehr nett. Ich wer dmich dann noch weiter mit Cubase beschäftigen und einige Sachen veruschen hinzubekommen/rauszufinden

Bis dann


----------



## Peter Klein (24. Juni 2008)

Schon Zeit gefunden?

Lg


----------



## sight011 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich schreibs dir heute Abend , sorry hatte die Tage keine Zeit Festival und Freundin, etc.


----------



## The_Maegges (24. Juni 2008)

Heyho,

also eines gleich vorweg:

Das hier wird kein vollwertiges Synthesizertutorial, dafür fehlt mir derzeit einfach die Zeit.
Trotzdem versuche ich mal, die Ansätze der sogenannten "Subtraktiven Klangsynthese" zu erläutern.

Warum Subtraktiv? Nun, dies liegt daran, dass über Oszilatoren (früher ein analoger Signalgenerator, heute meist in digitaler oder virtueller Form in Synths oder VST Instrumenten vorhanden) ein Signal erzeugt wird, welches dann nach und nach diverse Änderungen erfährt. Am Schluss läuft es dann durch einen Filter (vergleichbar mit einem Equalizer), der dann einen Teil des Signals wegnimmt. 

Was übrig bleibt, ist das gewünschte Audiosignal.

Dieses Prinzip wurde von den ersten Synthesizern verwendet und ist bis heute das meist verwendete Syntheseformat. 
Im Laufe der Digitalisierung wurden die analogen Oszillatoren durch sogenanntes Sample-Rom ersetzt, dies ist digitaler Speicher, der eine gewisse Anzahl von Soundsamples zur Verfügung stellt, die dann an Stelle der Oszillatoren abgespielt werden.
Dabei können diese Samples sowohl "klassische Oszillatorsignale", als auch z.B. Aufnahmen von Natürlichen Instrumenten oder anderer Synthesizer sein.
Abgesehen von weiteren Möglichkeiten der Klangerzeugung und -bearbeitung ändert dies am Prinzip der subtraktiven Synthese recht wenig.

Okay, ich rede zuviel, fangen wir mal am Beispiel des "A1" Synthesizers an, dies ist eine virtuelle Simulation eines analogen Synthesizers auf VST Basis.
Dieser ist im Umfang von Cubase mitgeliefert (war es zumindest bei SX2).

Auch wenn die vielen Knöpfe erstmal verwirrend aussehen, kommt man schnell dahinter.
Ich empfehle hier übrigens einfach mal "wildes Rumspielen", um zu sehen, welche Einstellung was am Klang ändert.

Die beiden Oszillatoren befinden sich ziemlich prominent auf dem Interface. 
Dabei kann das zu verwendende Signal (Sinus, Dreieck, Sägezahn und Pulswelle) eingestellt werden. Jede dieser Signalformen hat einen eigenen, spezifischen Klangcharakter und diese bilden praktisch die Basis für Klangsynthese.

Über das "Doppelrad" können Halbtonhöhe und Oktave des Oszillators eingestellt werden.
Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass das Ganze relativ zum gespielten Ton eingestellt wird.

Möchte man einen Oszillator gezielt "verstimmen", funktioniert das über den "Detune-Regler", dieser ist deutlich feiner, als das Rad für die Halbtöne.

Beachte, dass PW (Pulsbreite) und PWMod (Pulsbreitenmodulation) nur mit der "Pulswelleneinstellung" funktionieren, wenn du z.B. eine Sinuswelle als Grundform einstellst, wird sich hier nichts ändern.

Der Einfachheit halber überspringe ich "PitchMod", "FM" und "FMEnv" erstmal.

Der nächste wichtige Punkt im Signallauf ist der Mixer.
Hier kannst du einstellen, wie laut welcher der beiden Oszillatoren in das weitere Signal eingemischt wird. Zudem kannst du die Stärke der Ringmodulation bestimmen und wie viel "Rauschen" in das Signal gestreut wird (Noise).

Weiter gehts zum Filter, das ist der Punkt, an dem dem Signal gewisse Teile entzogen werden.
Die beiden wichtigsten Filterarten sind "Low-Pass Filter" und "High-Pass Filter".
Stell dir mal das Frequenzspektrum deines Signals als eine Linie vor, wobei die tiefen Frequenzen links und die hohen Frequenzen rechts liegen.
Der "Cutoff" des Filters ist praktisch der Punkt, an dem der Filter das Signal "einschneidet". Beim Low-Pass Filter wird alles linksseitig des Cutoffs durchgelassen, alles rechtsseitig wird abgeschnitten bzw. reduziert.
Somit kommen die tiefen Frequenzen durch.
Beim High-Pass Filter ist es genau umgekehrt - die hohen Frequenzen kommen durch.
Zudem gibt es noch den Bandpassfilter, der nur ein schmales Frequenzband durchlässt, sowie dessen Umkehrung (deren exakter Name mir grad entfallen ist *g*), welche nur ein schmales Frequenzband herausschneidet.

Zu guter Letzt sei hier der Verstärker erwähnt (Amplifier), in dem du das durchgefilterte Signal nochmal in seiner Gesamtlautstärke nachjustieren kannst.

Kommen wir abschliessend noch zu den Hüllkurven (Envelopes).
Der A1 verwendet eine Hüllkurve für den Filter und eine für den Verstärker.

Fangen wir der Einfachheit halber beim Verstärker an.
Die Graphen, die der A1 bei den Hüllkurven darstellt, stellen diesmal nicht die Frequenzen, sondern den zeitlichen Verlauf des Signals in Relation zum Effekt (in dem Fall also die Verstärkung, sprich Lautstärke des Signals) dar.

Dabei bedeutet ein oben im Graphen liegender Punkt maximale Lautstärke, ein unten liegender Punkt minimale Lautstärke (aka Stille).
Es handelt sich hier um so genannte ADSR-Envelopes (das Kürzel kommt von den verwendeten Parametern).
Folgendes kannst du an Hüllkurvenparametern einstellen:

Attack: Die Zeit, die das Signal braucht, um bis zur vollen Lautstärke zu gelangen.
Ist der Attack kurz gewählt, so ist das Signal sofort mit maximaler Lautstärke da, bei einem langen Attack "fadet" es praktisch ein, wird also langsam immer lauter.

Decay: Dies ist die Zeit, die das Signal braucht, um zur Sustainlautstärke zurückzufallen (siehe nächster Punkt)

Sustain: Dies ist die Lautstärke, auf der das Signal verbleibt, solange die Taste gedrückt bleibt.

Release: Der Release ist die Zeit, die das Signal braucht, um nach dem Loslassen der Taste auf "Stille" herabzufallen.
Bei einem kurzen Release ist das Signal praktisch sofort weg, bei einem langen Release klingt es aus (bei einem zu langen bleibt es permanent stehen, nervt dann wie Sau ^^).

Ist der Sustain auf 0 kommt der Release übrigens gar nicht mehr zum Tragen und die Dauer, wie lange das Signal andauert, hängt dann von Attack und Decay ab.

Für die Filterhüllkurve funktioniert das prinzipiell genauso, allerdings zeigt der Graph hier nicht den Lautstärkenverlauf, sondern wie stark der Filter auf das Signal angewandt wird.

Somit kannst du z.B. einen Filter erst "langsam kommen" lassen, oder nach kurzer Zeit verschwinden lassen.


An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes "Sorry", dass ich viele Punkte vermutlich etwas schnell behandelt habe und einige auch ausgelassen habe. Wie gesagt, derzeit habe ich nicht allzu viel Freizeit und kann somit kein vollwertiges Tutorial schreiben.

Falls du weitere Fragen zum Thema Klangsynthese haben solltest, scheue dich nicht, zu fragen, sowohl ich, als auch hoffentlich einige andere der anwesenden Musiker hier werden dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Zur weiteren Erklärung zum Thema Synthese empfehle ich dir auch mal diesen Link hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtraktive_Synthese

Ebenfalls kannst du auch in dem Artikel unter "Siehe auch" die Funktionsweise anderer Syntheseformen nachlesen.

Soweit erstmal beste Grüße,
          The_Maegges


----------



## Peter Klein (3. Juli 2008)

Hey, das war sehr nett von Dir. Gut beschrieben, und einfach zu verstehen.

Nicht wie bei viel Tutotrials die man findet.

Danke Dir nochmal.

Peter


----------



## The_Maegges (3. Juli 2008)

Gern geschehen.

Öhm nebenbei, schau hier mal unter Tutorials -> Sonstige rein, da stehen auch noch zwei zum Thema Cubase rum, falls du die noch nicht gesehen haben solltest.


----------



## Fenderbender (3. Juli 2008)

Was es speziell für Bassdrum auch gibt ist der Voxengo LF-Punch. Den benutze ich immer gerne. Schau mal unter http://www.voxengo.com


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2008)

hey The_Maegges eine schöne Beschreibung!

Das was ich meinte, ist im Prinzip vom Sound des Oszillators her simpler!

Denn in dem Fall wird der Oszilator nur auf eine Frequenz eingestellt mit gleich bleibender Amplitude.Den Rest erledigt ein Gate (=Gatter), das von dem Audio-Bassdrum-Signal getriggert wird! 

Parameter:
Je nach der Einstellung der Attack und der Release Zeit, reagiert das Gate mit dem Öffnen schnell oder langsam (Attack) und schließt sich langsam oder schneller (Release).
Eine weitere Einstellung im Gate ist der Threshold. Mit diesem Wert kannst du einstellen, ab welchem Pegel der Oszillator sein Signal vom Gate bekommen soll. Sagen wir du hast eine Bassdrum-Spur, in der die Hihat noch leise mit aufgenommen ist, so setzt du den Threshold so ein, dass das Gate zwar auf die Bassdrum Signal reagiert, aber die leiseren Signale der HH nicht beachtet. Da das Gate ja eigentlich für etwas anderes gedacht ist, muss man den Trigger-Modus erstmal aktivieren, bei Pro-Tools zum Beispiel ist das ein Knopf mit einem kleinen Schlüßel darauf, in Fachkreisen wird das ganze auch als keyen bezeichnet.


Greetz a.


----------

